# Gewinde bei Dämpferaufnahme kaputt - Was tun?



## Vali23 (8. November 2012)

Hi,
ich habe die Schraube wohl etwas zu fest angezogen, nun ist das Gewinde futsch.
Reicht jetzt einfach diese Erstatz-Gewindebuchse?
http://alutech-cycles.com/Ersatz-Gewindebuchse-M8-Edelstahl

Hier nochmal ein Bildchen:




Liebe Grüße
Vali


----------



## Piefke (8. November 2012)

Helicoil oder einfach eine etwas längere Schraube + Mutter verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastl-axel (8. November 2012)

Ich finde die Buchse gut. Braucht man auch keine neue längere Schraube zu besorgen.


----------



## Piefke (8. November 2012)

Die Buchse kostet 6,90 â¬ plus Versand, muss bestellt werden und dann muss aufgebohrt werden.
Eine lÃ¤ngere schraube plus Mutter hat man rumliegen oder gibtÂ´s bei Eisen-Karl sofort fÃ¼r


----------



## Dampfsti (8. November 2012)

@Piefke
Schon mal drangedacht, dass manchen Leuten eine Mutter da drauf einfach nicht gefällt

Ich würd, wie du schon sagtest, nen Helicoil reinmachen.
Einfach weil ich die halt in vielen Größen in der Schublade liegen hab 

Hätt ich sie nicht, würd ich den Jü kontakieren ob das möglich ist da so ne Buchse reinzumachen ohne meine Garantie zu verlieren.


----------



## Vali23 (8. November 2012)

Hey, danke für eure Tipps.  @Piefke
Hast recht - Schraube plus Mutter gibts fürn Appel und nen Ei, aber der Optik wegen, würde ich dann auch eher die 10 Takken investieren. @Dampfsti 
Stimmt - ich werde einfach mal den Jürgen fragen, wobei das mit der Garantie keine Rolle spielen sollte, denn die Buchse ist ja von der Alutech-Homepage.

Das mit dem Helicoil werde ich mir auch mal anschauen.

Vali


----------



## bastl-axel (10. November 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Die Buchse kostet 6,90  plus Versand, muss bestellt werden und dann muss aufgebohrt werden.
> Eine längere Schraube plus Mutter hat man rumliegen oder gibt´s bei Eisen-Karl...


Du und ich haben einen Schraubenfundus, aber bei weiten nicht das Gros der Biker und bevor ich jetzt extra in die Stadt fahre und Parkgebühren berapppe und meine Zeit verschwende, würde ich doch eher diese Buchse bestellen und in ein bis zwei Minuten das Loch größer bohren. Bei mir kommt noch hinzu, das ich solche Buchsen, sogar schon mit passendem Innnengewinde zu Hause habe. Nennt sich Time-Sert. Gibt es bei www.Würth.de. Vorteil gegenüber Heli-Coil und ähnlichem ist, das es eine Buchse und kein gewickelter Spezialdraht ist und trotzdem nicht dicker im Durchmessser ist.


----------



## Vali23 (10. November 2012)

@all
Ich habe die Tage mal mit JÜ geschrieben und er meinte, dass die Buchse dort nicht passt, da man dann ein zu großes Kernloch benötigen würde und dies dann die Aufnahme zu sehr schwächen würde. 

Vali


----------



## Dampfsti (10. November 2012)

Vali23 schrieb:


> @all
> Ich habe die Tage mal mit JÜ geschrieben und er meinte, dass die Buchse dort nicht passt, da man dann ein zu großes Kernloch benötigen würde und dies dann die Aufnahme zu sehr schwächen würde.
> 
> Vali



Das hab ich mir auch gedacht.


Helicoil oder Time Sert sollten das Problem optisch einwandfrei beheben


----------



## Vali23 (11. November 2012)

So Problemchen Nr. 2 
Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich mich nur so dumm anstelle, oder ...nun ja.
Wenn ich jetzt die Aufnahme abschrauben möchte, dreht sich die letzte Schraube mit ihrem Gegenstück in die gleiche Richtung - Das heißt die Schraube löst sich nicht.
Da ich jetzt nicht schon wieder zu viel Gewalt anwenden möchte, hoffe ich auf eure Tipps. 
Danke schonmal

Liebe Grüße
Vali


----------



## bastl-axel (12. November 2012)

Da ist doch ein Querloch. Stecke da doch einen dicken Nagel oder einen dünnen Schraubendreher rein. Damit verhinderst du das Mitdrehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vali23 (12. November 2012)

Ich habe das mit einem Imbus probiert - das sitzt so fest, der dreht sich mit. ??


----------



## Vali23 (12. November 2012)

Jetzt habe ichs noch einmal probiert und geschafft.
Danke. 

Vali


----------



## Vali23 (12. Dezember 2012)

Problem gelöst:
Sooooooooooo,
ich hatte die Dämpferaufnahme nun bei Alutech eingeschickt und habe sie Heute erhalten und eingebaut   - Das kaputte Gewinde wurde mit Helicoil repariert.

Ich finde für 10 Euro kann man nicht meckern. 
Jetzt kann ich mit meinem Pudel endlich wieder Gassi gehen.........ähh fahren 

Also Danke ans ALUTECH - Team 

Vali 


Hier ein Foto im reparierten Zustand:


----------

